
DNS66: OSS ad blocker for Android that works for all apps (no root needed) - JelteF
https://github.com/julian-klode/dns66?
======
JaggedJax
This app works very well on Android. I've been using it for many months now.
It creates a local VPN connection and only funnels DNS requests through it.
You can specify which block lists to use and exclude certain apps if the cause
issues. By default certain apps with known issues (like Gmail) are excluded.
And of course the best part of all is that it does not require root. That and
it's open source so you can install it from Fdroid for auto updates.

------
ce4
DNS66 is neat and works like a charm.

If you want more features like per-app internet control, different profiles
for wifi/lte/roaming, per app logging, etc then NetGuard is for you:

[https://github.com/M66B/NetGuard](https://github.com/M66B/NetGuard)

note: hosts based blocking is only included in the pro plugin in the github
version due to Google restrictions in the play store.

------
bansheehash
How does it fare against "Blokada" (also FOSS + no root required) in terms of
battery use and features?

------
parent5446
It says it creates a VPN service. Does it mean on the phone itself? Or is this
connecting to an external VPN that is reading all of my DNS traffic?

~~~
xnet
The XDA link says the VPN connects locally to the installed app itself.

------
Feniks
Its free, open source and it works in all the apps I use like BBC and YT. No
noticeable impact in battery.

